# Twenty20



## binden365 (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm on Du and can't find a package that has the Twenty20 world cup. Anyone know how to get it/what package? Help, need cricket.....


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

cricket......


----------



## binden365 (Jan 18, 2010)

The real sport of Kings......any ideas?


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> The real sport of Kings......any ideas?


got no idea but you should look for satellite options if it is not on any of the du packages or internet tv


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

find a pub that shows it


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Times Cafe....a favourite haunt for all Cricket Lovers!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Times Cafe....a favourite haunt for all Cricket Lovers!


sounds like an intimidating place!


----------



## spam (Apr 10, 2010)

binden365 said:


> I'm on Du and can't find a package that has the Twenty20 world cup. Anyone know how to get it/what package? Help, need cricket.....


Don't know if this helps but take a look at ICC World T20 - they seem to have the TV rights for the T20 in the Middle East


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

jander13 said:


> sounds like an intimidating place!


Yes...if you don't watch cricket!!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Yes...if you don't watch cricket!!


I am a football person, cricket is one many things in the universe i don't understand!


----------



## BerndinDubai (Jan 8, 2010)

*T20*



binden365 said:


> I'm on Du and can't find a package that has the Twenty20 world cup. Anyone know how to get it/what package? Help, need cricket.....


You can purchase the Pehla silver package at any DU office for AED 143 per month, minimum 3 months. The critical station is CricOne. They can switch it on within hours.
GO THE AUSSIES!


----------

